# Devil Mountain Double 2012



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

Who's in? It took me ages to convince myself that I could do it again but I sent my check in last Friday and am registered.

I have a vague goal of improving on last year's time but honestly, I'll be happy to finish! Last year I did a ton of long rides to train but this year it has been strength-building cyclocross rides.

Last year's track...


----------



## bddbb (Dec 8, 2001)

I won't be there this year ratpick. 

My main focus this year is road racing. I might try and make the Terrible Two though.

Don't go too hard in the first 100. Save something for Hamilton and Sierra.

Good luck!

bddbb


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Good luck. Was hoping to join you this year, but I'm about a month behind.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Best of luck, ratpick. Rather you than me!


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

Done!






Thanks to a very strong first century (100 mi/10K' in 6:15 hrs) I improved my time from 15:45 hrs to 14:33 hrs. For the first half of the ride (after Diablo descent) I was in 4th - until the 6am fast group passed me at the end of Mines Rd  Lack of long rides showed with my endurance towards the end and I lost a bunch of places, but I'm pretty happy with the improvement.

The downside of being at the pointy end for half the race was solo riding - pretty much all the way from Diablo summit to the top of Sierra Rd.

Great ride.. I think I'll try to make it every year if I'm in any kind of shape.

I saw Stanley taking video as I descended - hope you got me


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

That's a fantastic job!!!

Staring with a PR on diablo on a 200 mile ride, what a move


----------



## chidonchea (Jul 14, 2008)

Here is my 15 minute DMD video report. Ratpick was too fast for my camera.


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

Great vid as usual! I was thrilled to see you as I was descending


----------



## Midland (Aug 17, 2011)

ratpick you hauled ass.chidonchea your videos are cool, good feel for the whole day's ride(I was the guy ringing the cowbell on Y. V. road).


----------



## Rhymenocerus (Jul 17, 2010)

almost 14 hours of riding, crazy. Awesome job.


----------



## poff (Jul 21, 2007)

Super job Patrick. I would die on this.


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks all! I had almost talked myself out of doing a recap but decided tonight to document it for posterity's sake!

Here's what happened: Ratpick's Rides: Devil Mountain Double 2012


----------



## Bostic (Nov 17, 2008)

Great report. I ride with Ben from time to time, he's a very strong cyclist. He passed me around the junction and I didn't see him for the rest of the ride. 39th place for me, my best DMD, fourth year in a row doing the ride. I brought a 52/36 11-28 setup and enjoyed the 52 in all the tail wind areas but suffered up Mt. Hamilton and Sierra in 36x28. Per usual most of the ride was by myself. I didn't want to burn matches trying to keep up with fast pacelines along Morgan Territory so I kept a careful watch on the watts. I had to make sure to have the energy for the second half of the ride. I also brought more warm clothes than needed and had to lug it all around after Pet the Goat.


----------

